# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Krampus, the Boogeymen of Rock, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 147
Well, here we are, December, but that doesn’t mean the scares have stopped. Many haunts around the country have taken on a Christmas theme, as well as the legend of the Krampus. Speaking of Krampus, 3 of the 4 (g) hosts offer Meathook Jim’s chair to Al Ridenour, author of the book, The Krampus and the Old, Dark Christmas: Roots and Rebirth of the Folkloric Devil. They discuss the book, as well as Krampus Los Angeles, and they even managed to do it without Jim (wink) .
There is a very special interview from 2013 hidden in the show, so listen to find out what interview we brought out of the vault in remembrance of a good friend to the show, and yet again from the vault, a Haunt Rocker segment titled “Decomposing”. All this plus Badger with Deadline News, Storm rants about the First Lady in a Haunt Minute, Vysther brings us the Boogeyman and the Villians of Rock and Roll, While the Haunt-strementalist spins a trio of holiday themed songs by Midnight Syndicate, and Oh, yeah, we may even have a new winner in the Gruesome Giveaway.
We hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to….The Big Scary Show!
Featured music by Midnight Syndicate:
Krampus
Christmas at Midnight
God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

